# Oldschoolprojekt und WotLk <3



## Belphega (25. Mai 2009)

*Update - 14. Juli 2009*
Liebe Buffed-User,

Für unsere 10er-Raids (Naxx/Archa/Obsi/Maly/Uldu) suchen wir noch:

Was wir noch suchen:
-Einen Moonkin-Druiden
-Einen Verstärker-Schamanen
-Einen Heilschamanen
-Einen Schattenpriester
-Einen Magier

Unsere WotLk-Raidzeiten sind momentan noch variabel. Naxx10er geht am Mittwoch ab 20.00.

Immer noch freie Plätze für alle Oldschool-Freunde! (Donnerstag 17.00-21.00 Molten Core, BWL, AQ40!)





*Zum Eigentlichen:*


*Einen gudden* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Wir verrückte Erfolgsjäger suchen immer noch Leute die sich unserem Kreise anschließen wollen. Wenn ihr mit Randomraids und Arenaratings zufrieden seid, welche nicht im High-End Bereich liegen - ihr aber trotzdem jede Menge Spaß haben wollt, dann seid ihr bei uns genau richtig.

Wir sind zahlreiche Spieler, welche bereits zu Zeiten des UR-WoW ingame anwesend waren und somit kennen wir glücklicherweise alle Taktiken von PRE-BC und BC was es uns ermöglicht mit etwas Köpfchen ganze Raidinstanzen mit 4-5 Spielern zu machen.

__

*Was machen wir den ganzen Abend?*

*Zum einen farmen wir Ruf*. In zahlreichen Fraktionen - so zB clearen wir 1x wöchentlich Zul'Gurub, der Reittiere und des Rufes wegen. Wir gehen in den Molten Core um bei den Hydraxianern Ehrfurcht zu erlangen und machen Ahn'Qiraji um uns bei der Brut zu verbessern. Damit farmen wir auch Erfolge und Titel, wie auch Reittiere und spezielle Gimmicks (Netherschiwingen/Himmelswache/etc). In einer Gruppe geht so etwas immer schneller. Egal ob es um Dinge wie die Holzschlundfeste geht, wo jeder Mob Ruf bringt - oder ob wir Quests in Eiskrone machen, welche dadurch einfach deutlich schneller gehen.

*Zum Zweiten farmen wir Titel*. Ob es nun der einfache Jenkins-Titel aus Ubrs - oder der Schrecken der Meere-Titel ist welcher euch zur Weißglut bringt - wir machen es. Um uns gegenseitig zu erheitern, gibts sogar interne Wetten ala "Wir gehn beide nach Ironforge. Wer zuerst den alten Eisenkiefer geangelt hat, bekommt vom anderen 50g 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

"

*Zum Dritten farmen wir Reittiere und Haustiere*. Wir sammeln alles was uns von Addon zu Addon beständig bleibt. Wir sollen nicht mit dem nächsten Addon Stunden an Zeit in ein und dieselbe Raidinstanz vergeudet haben wie die letzten 4 Jahre. Wir wollen im nächsten Addon sagen können "Ich hab das Spiel ausgekostet". Und so farmen wir auch Tdm Heroic (Schreiter/Phönix), Zul'Aman (Mojo) so wie auch Anzu in den Sethekkhallen heroisch.

*Zum Vierten questen wir die ganzen Gebiete aus*. Zum einen des Goldes wegen, zum anderen des "Meisters der Lehren" wegen. Wir erkunden die Gegenden für den Weltenbummler-Erfolg und /lieben und töten die Tiere die uns für diverse Erfolge fehlen.

*Zum Fünften verwandeln wir unsere Bankfächer zu Equipment-Kleiderschränken*. Wir sammeln gerade unsere T0-Teile um die T0,5-Questreihe durchzuziehen und sammeln gleichzeitig unser T1, T2, T2.5, T4, T5 und T6. 80er-Epics sind jedem selbst überlassen - ob er sich nun eine Raidgilde nebenbei sucht oder mit uns in Randomgruppen mitzieht ist jedem selbst überlassen.

*Zum Sechsten twinken wir für unser Leben gern.*
Wenn ihr Lust habt, neu anzufangen oder einen neuen Charakter zu erstellen habt ihr Abends stets jemanden zum Leveln oder Leute die Ziehen. Egal ob Werbt-einen-Freund-Accountverbindung mit 3fach-EP oder normales dahinleveln - wir machen alles 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


__


*Interesse?
Dann mal ran an die Tasten (:
Bewerbungen brauchts gar nicht. Kurze Personenbeschreibung deinerseits.
Wir suchen verrückte Spieler - und verrückt ist wohl jeder der sich hierauf bei uns meldet ;}*

Ingame findet ihr micht unter dem Charakter aus meiner Signatur!
Server Blutkessel PvP - Horde.


----------



## Belphega (25. Mai 2009)

Wir gründen demnächst unsre eigene Gilde (:
Suchen immer noch nach Leuten die von WoW gefrustet sind und gemütlich angehen wolln!


----------



## Mävel1 (25. Mai 2009)

Hey HO 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

also mein freund und ich zocken beide wow und als wir diesen threat gelsen hatten waren wir total begeistert !! genauso sowas suchen wir schon die ganze zeit xD und als wir das so gelesen hatten haben wir und schon gedacht das ihr wahrscheinlich nit auf blutkessel seid weil auf diesem server so gut wie nix los ist ^^ aber dan erlösung ihr seit auf blutkessel und auch noch horde xD  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

jedenfalls sind unseren beiden main chars auf lvl 80 und haben auch schone in paar erfolge ^^ Mävel is meine hexe und Valdor sein Paladin einer von uns beiden wird dich mal demnächst ingame anschreiben!

LG Valdor & Mävel


----------



## Pectus (25. Mai 2009)

Einen schönen Tag!

Herrlich was Ihr aus dieser Spielleidenschaft macht!
Ich spiele erst seit gut 6 Monaten, einen 80er Hexer der am Albinodrachen sitzt, die schön animierte Anglerschildkröte hat und mit dem Stinkhaustier durch die Gegend läuft. Ich liebe das Achievment System, sodass ich meist nur am schnellen Erfolg aus war und dabei die gute alte Welt mit all Ihren Ecken und Kanten ganz vergessen habe.
Ich denke ich könnt mich bei Euch durchaus wohl und gut aufgehoben fühlen, da wir doch die selben Ziele anstreben. Nur diesmal ein wenig langsamer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ein Level 1 Hexer wird sich wohl die Tage zu Euch gesellen.

Freudigst,
Pectus


----------



## skaeVus (25. Mai 2009)

Servus!

Euer kleines aber feines Projekt klingt ja echt nett! 
Eine Frage hätte ich nur - Und zwar, spielt Ihr nur Classic oder habt ihr alle Erweiterungen drauf.
Denn wenn es nur Classic wär, wärs bissl deppad, denn dann bräucht ich an 2. account )

Das wars auch schon wieder mit meiner Quälerei 
Schönen Tag noch
skaevus


----------



## Belphega (25. Mai 2009)

@Mävel: Dein Freund hat mich gerade eben angeschrieben (: Nur sind wir grad etwas engspurig in AQ40 unterwegs.
Ich melde mich heute Abend bei euch - falls ihr nicht da seid, schreibe ich dir eine PM. Hehe. Danke fürs melden auf alle Fälle!




skaeVus schrieb:


> Euer kleines aber feines Projekt klingt ja echt nett!
> Eine Frage hätte ich nur - Und zwar, spielt Ihr nur Classic oder habt ihr alle Erweiterungen drauf.
> Denn wenn es nur Classic wär, wärs bissl deppad, denn dann bräucht ich an 2. account )



Deppad wärs? ;} bist du aus Wien?
Nein, wir haben alle Addons drauf. Wir machen nur die ganzen alten Sachen durch, die Spaß machen.
Die BC-Heroics, die alten Schlachtzüge. So farmen wir u.a. ruf bei der Expedition des Cenarius - für den Greifen (:

@Pectus: Ich freu mich drauf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dann haben wir heute wohl schon 6 neue Leute gefunden.


----------



## Spilyt (25. Mai 2009)

> Dann haben wir heute wohl schon 6 neue Leute gefunden.




7 (:

find die idee super (:

und bin aus wien *g*


----------



## phipush1 (25. Mai 2009)

hi.
ich würde mich gerne zu deiner grp hinzufügen,allerings habe ich nur einen 16 troll priester.
würde mich aber freuen trotzdem mitzumachen,da es ja auch ums twinken geht und ich gerne meinen troll hochleveln will.
schreib vlt mal wie dein char heißt damit ich dir ingame was schreiben kann^^
heiße self sarisos


----------



## Spy123 (25. Mai 2009)

Na das klingt ja mal gut, wenn man dann nebenher TS ist und so bestimmt mal ganz witzig. Ich werde dann wohl mal transen, denn bei mir am server is eh nix mehr los -.- (Taerar). Hoffe das wird actionreicher als bei mir in der Gilde.

Twinks hätt ich noch ne große stange zu lvln. Die sind alle 60 (werbt einen Freund Aktion).

so long...


----------



## Belphega (25. Mai 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Hugh!

*Soso. Kleine Info für die noch nicht ganz angekommenen Neuankömmlinge ;}*

Rasco und ich sind grad in AQ40 und haben beschlossen dass wir heute oder morgen eine eigene Gilde gründen (: Somit sind alle Serverwechler, Neuanfänger, Twinkspieler und Gildenwechsler herzlichst eingeladen direkt in unsere Gemeinschaft aufgenommen zu werden. Wir freuen uns auf jeden einzelnen von euch sehr! (:

Falls die Kommunikation zeittechnisch ingame nicht ganz klappt lass ich jedem von euch eine PM zukommen.

*Für die Leute die bereits auf Blutkessel sind und ihre Gilde nicht verlassen wollen:*

Wir werden nach der Gildengründung einen öffentlichen Channel einrichten, so dass ihr von unseren Aktivitäten erfährt und ihr trotzdem noch mit euren Gilden weiterraiden könnt (:


----------



## MaexxDesign (25. Mai 2009)

Zu meinem Glück habe ich vor ca. 1 Jahr solch einen Spieler samt einiger Anhänger gefunden, die alles Mögliche farmen wie z.B. alle (alten) Tier-Sets, Pets, Mounts, Erfolge, alten Bosse usw.
Das hat mir mehr Spaß gemacht als den Endcontent zu spielen !
Trotzdem habe ich vor 6 Monaten mit WoW komplett aufgehört.


----------



## Wongaar (25. Mai 2009)

Super nette Sache, nur wenn das Kind zu groß wird is auch wieder nix finde ich.

Oder macht ihr nen Stop an Leuten irgendwann?

Interessiert wäre ich auch, obwohl ich nen "geregeltes" Raidleben auf Taerar habe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Belphega (25. Mai 2009)

Und dann melde ich mich erneut (:

Die Anfragen sind groß. Ingame haben mich mittlerweile zahlreiche Leute angeschrieben und mein PM-Ordner füllt sich.
In ner guten halben Stunde gründen wir die Gilde.

Ab dann findet ihr mich online auf "Sancaria" oder "Belphega" (:
Dann klappt auch die Prozedur mit den Invites.


Ich wünsch euch nen schönen Abend vorerst.


----------



## skaeVus (25. Mai 2009)

jetzt entlarvt mich schon ein einfaches deppad als wiener )

Na ich glaub da bin ich auch dabei - werd mich heute oder morgen
ingame bei dir melden dann kann ich mich auch bissl vorstellen.
Schad nur dass ich keinen highlvl hordler hab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



also dann viel spass noch in aq40
schönen abend noch
skaevus


----------



## Belphega (26. Mai 2009)

skaeVus schrieb:


> jetzt entlarvt mich schon ein einfaches deppad als wiener )



Du redest mit ner Tirolerin q:
Wir kennen unsere Feinde. Höhö

Schau halt mal vorbei (:
Ab 16.30 is bei uns jemand von der Leitung online.


----------



## skaeVus (26. Mai 2009)

Belphega schrieb:


> Wir kennen unsere Feinde. Höhö



hehe na ich bin a netter feind - zumindest glaub ich das  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

na dann bis heute nachmittag


----------



## Belphega (26. Mai 2009)

skaeVus schrieb:


> hehe na ich bin a netter feind - zumindest glaub ich das
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Bestimmt :}
Weißt du schon welche Klasse/Rasse es werden wird? Evtl schon wie du dich im 80er-Bereich skillst?
Falls nämlich der Großteil der Leute bleibt, werde ich langsam aber sicher anfangen gezielt nach Klassen zu suchen die wir noch vermissen.


----------



## Massìv (26. Mai 2009)

Belphega schrieb:


> Bestimmt :}
> Weißt du schon welche Klasse/Rasse es werden wird? Evtl schon wie du dich im 80er-Bereich skillst?
> Falls nämlich der Großteil der Leute bleibt, werde ich langsam aber sicher anfangen gezielt nach Klassen zu suchen die wir noch vermissen.


Hey!
Ich habe gestern schon angefangen zu leveln( ein bisschen). Ich spiel einen Schamanen(Taure) und der wird auf jeden fall
Heiler! Ich möchte auch als Heiler leveln daher würde ich mich freuen wenn sich jemand findet um zusammen zu questen,
vlt auch ein paar um Instanzen zu rushen. Wenn ich heute Online komm werd ich mich bei dir melden!
MFG


----------



## Belphega (26. Mai 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Perfekt!

Wie schon oben geschrieben - gegen 16.30 werde ich zuhause sein.
Zurzeit haben wir genug Lowlevels drin, also finden wirst du bestimmt jemanden.
Wenn wir mit den größeren Chars nicht grad selber irgendwie extrem verhindert sind, haben wir auch immer Zeit euch mal durch ne Instanz zu ziehen.

Schreib mich einfach ingame an.
Ich bin auf Sancaria oder Belphega zu finden (:


----------



## Deanna77 (26. Mai 2009)

Ich habe schon einige Monate nicht mehr gespielt, aber die letzten Tage bekam ich wieder Lust darauf. Und als ich nun noch deinen Post gelesen habe, wusste ich sofort, genau das wäre es!
Würde heute abend gerne einen neuen Char anfangen und bei euch mitmachen. Nur bezüglich der Klasse kann ich mich im Moment noch nicht entscheiden: Krieger, Priester oder Hexenmeister... Reizen würde mich alles, du könntest also wählen, wofür ihr noch Bedarf habt... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Belphega (26. Mai 2009)

Deanna77 schrieb:


> Nur bezüglich der Klasse kann ich mich im Moment noch nicht entscheiden: Krieger, Priester oder Hexenmeister... Reizen würde mich alles, du könntest also wählen, wofür ihr noch Bedarf habt...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Hallo Deanna  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Irgendwie will jeder Priester und Hexer spielen (: Hehe.
Im Grunde genommen ist es dir überlassen. Wir nehmen jeder gern mit.
Als Krieger wärst du halt zurzeit noch ein richtiges Unikat.

__

Zum Allgemeinen:

Bislang fehlen uns noch die Klassen: *Jäger, Magier, Druide, Krieger*
Zurzeit haben wir einige: Paladine, Hexenmeister, Priester (:


Was ihr spielt ist komplett egal. Erstellt euch nen Charakter der euch Spaß macht.
Im alten Content findet ihr dann sowiso -immer- einen Platz im Raid.


----------



## Deanna77 (26. Mai 2009)

Belphega schrieb:


> Als Krieger wärst du halt zurzeit noch ein richtiges Unikat.




Na also, dann ist die Wahl schon getroffen, bin doch gerne ein Unikat... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Werde dich dann heute gegen abend ingame mal anwhispern...


----------



## Belphega (26. Mai 2009)

Deanna77 schrieb:


> Na also, dann ist die Wahl schon getroffen, bin doch gerne ein Unikat...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Deanna? Warst du einer der zwei Krieger die heute schon ingame erschienen sind? ^^


----------



## Quéx (26. Mai 2009)

Huhu ich würd auch gerne mitmachen =)
Hab mir einen Troll Schamanen erstellt Razaló hab schon welche aus der Gilde angeschrieben aber sie sagten mir das du erst später online kommst.
Bis später 

Queex


----------



## Belphega (26. Mai 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ja ich sitze noch im büro.

gegen 16.30 bin ich dann mal online.
bis nachher!


----------



## Massìv (26. Mai 2009)

Belphega schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> ja ich sitze noch im büro.
> ...


Schon langsam werden es ja mehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich hoffe das die Gilde dann auch haltet und nicht wie viele andere zerbricht ;(
MFG


----------



## skaeVus (26. Mai 2009)

Belphega schrieb:


> Weißt du schon welche Klasse/Rasse es werden wird? Evtl schon wie du dich im 80er-Bereich skillst?



naja normal spiel ich immer schurken oder heiler
als tank fühl ich mich glaub ich nicht sardistisch genug veranlagt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


aber wenns sein muss mach ich mir auch nen tank
rasse werd ich vorraussichtlich nen untoten nehmen

sag is es bei euch in tirol auch so unerträglich heiss? das is ja schon ein verbrechen wie heiss es bei uns is )


----------



## sympathisant (26. Mai 2009)

inzwischen gibts ne ganze menge tanks .. wie lange sie bleiben und ob es in 3 monaten immer noch so ist, weiss natürlich keiner ...


----------



## Belphega (26. Mai 2009)

skaeVus schrieb:


> naja normal spiel ich immer schurken oder heiler
> als tank fühl ich mich glaub ich nicht sardistisch genug veranlagt
> 
> 
> ...




es is heiß wie in der wüste. und die luft is unausstehlich trocken heute.

aber jetz eben fängts an zu gewittern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und es hagelt bald glaub ich. haha
__

ne, mach was du willst. tankst glaub ich habn wir vorerst sowiso. spiel das was dir spaß macht.


----------



## Deanna77 (26. Mai 2009)

Belphega schrieb:


> Deanna? Warst du einer der zwei Krieger die heute schon ingame erschienen sind? ^^



Nein, komme aber gleich on...


----------



## Kiyon (26. Mai 2009)

viell stoß ich auch noch dazu wenn ihr nix dagegen habt aber erstmal muss ich Wotlk mit dsl1000 saugen da ich ne vermurkste cd hab -.-" also wenn dann morgen^^

greetz 

phil


----------



## Belphega (28. Mai 2009)

Kein Problem du (:
__

Wir sind jetz 23 Leute.
Die nächsten 10 Tage mach ich noch keinen Aufnahmestopp.
Abwarten wieviele doch wieder aufhören. Zurzeit siehts jedoch gut aus (:

Danke an alle die sich melden und gemeldet haben :}
Es macht wieder richtig Spaß in nem Gildenchannel zu schreiben.


----------



## Belphega (28. Mai 2009)

Btw wir sind jetz:

26 Charaktere auf 22 Accounts.
Ergo 22 Spieler (:

Wahnsinn wie schnell ihr alle levelt.


----------



## Belphega (29. Mai 2009)

Update:

unsere 4 80er habn nun ZG, AQ20, Ony und die Weltendrachen (bis auf smartis) clear.
AQ40 Reittier-Trashfarmen ging auch lecker q:


----------



## Poserritter (2. Juni 2009)

klingt aber gut. Überleg schon ob ich einen Char transe..


----------



## Pectus (3. Juni 2009)

So, hab nun einen Tauren Krieger geboren und schaumal ob ich, als alt gewohnter Hexenmeister Liebhaber, damit zurechtkomme. Bisher klappts ganz gut und ich liebe meine Kuh! (Level 8 ruft nach mir

Wenn ich euch mal InGame antreffe dann lasst mir einen Platz unter den Erfolgskannibalen übrig.

Grasgrüne Hufengrüße,
Pectus.


----------



## Ragnaroeck (3. Juni 2009)

Wow!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Endlich scheine ich das gefunden zu haben, was ich seit langem an WOW vermisst habe.

Ne nette Gilde die sich auch um den alten Content kümmert und nicht einfach nur schnell schnell Lvl 80 und dann Ulduar roxxorn will. 

Bin jetzt seid dem Release bei WOW dabei. Zwischendurch hab ich mal während BC alles an den Nagel gehängt. Mit Beginn von WOTLK wieder neu begonnen, 3 Chars auf 80 gezogen und Naxx 25 geraidet. Aber der eingentlich Spaß und Flair ist nie so richtig wieder hoch gekommen. Mit euch würde ich das gerne noch einmal neu versuchen zu erlangen.

Falls also nix dagegen sprechen sollte, werde ich mir heute abend wahrscheinlich nen Jäger erstellen und zu euch stoßen wollen.

Bis dahin schon mal

Gruß

Ragnar


----------



## Escri (5. Juni 2009)

Belphega schrieb:


> Update:
> 
> unsere 4 80er habn nun ZG, AQ20, Ony und die Weltendrachen (bis auf smartis) clear.
> AQ40 Reittier-Trashfarmen ging auch lecker q:



aber ihr spielt das ganze schon mit 60er chars oder??
wenn ja würd ich gerne ab 11. juni mitmachen könnt auch schnell lvln durch wirb einen freund aktion =)

lg Escri


----------



## Belphega (5. Juni 2009)

Escri schrieb:


> aber ihr spielt das ganze schon mit 60er chars oder??
> wenn ja würd ich gerne ab 11. juni mitmachen könnt auch schnell lvln durch wirb einen freund aktion =)
> 
> lg Escri



Huhu (:

Ich bin grad ausn Urlaub zurück und ab Sonntag wieder ingame.
Bis dato is unser Paladin Valdor für alles da. Hehe

Das mim Freunde-werben können wir dann gern besprechen - wir habn ja bereits Leute mit 3fach-EP in der Gilde, da kannst du dich bestimmt anschließen um schnell voran zu kommen.


----------



## Belphega (8. Juni 2009)

Up-Gedated  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Belphega (9. Juni 2009)

Jetzt auch über unser Forum erreichbar!

>>> Cannibal Cooking Club <<<


ein paar Plätzchen wären noch frei (:


----------



## Belphega (15. Juni 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  *update*

6 80er & 5 über 70 aktuell.
immer noch zahlreiche Lowlevels dabei (:

Sind immer noch ganz groß auf der Suche nach Magiern.


----------



## Belphega (16. Juni 2009)

Hatten gestern unseren ersten gildeninternen MC-Run (:
Hat klasse geklappt.

Suchen immer noch ein paar wenige Leute.
Besonders Heiler sind gern gesehen..


----------



## Slavery (19. Juni 2009)

Hmm, hört sich verdammt verführerisch an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber dann muss ich wieder WoW installieren, Account anmelden und nen Char von 1 - 80 leveln 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich kann mich nich entscheiden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sympathisant (19. Juni 2009)

wir leveln demnächst unseren nächsten chars auf 0 auf 60. ein paar tage bleiben dir noch zum überlegen ...


----------



## pixeljedi (19. Juni 2009)

moin

also nach absprache mit Bel. transe ich jetzt mal auf den BK:-)
würde mich freuen wenn mich jemand in empfang nimmt......
charname: Klaina

mfg


----------



## sympathisant (19. Juni 2009)

meld dich einfach mal im forum an. das vereinfacht ne menge ... ;-)

oder meld dich ingame bei wem du willst ...


----------



## pixeljedi (19. Juni 2009)

jo,forum meld ich mich gleich an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

mfg

ps. anmeldung ist erfolgt^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Slavery (19. Juni 2009)

sympathisant schrieb:


> wir leveln demnächst unseren nächsten chars auf 0 auf 60. ein paar tage bleiben dir noch zum überlegen ...



Hab noch nen 70ger Tauren Schamane, ist momentan Verstärker, würde aber auch Ele oder Heal skillen. Hab zwar noch nie mit nem Schamanen geheilt, aber das dürfte auch nich das Problem sein.

Is denn da noch Bedarf?


----------



## Belphega (19. Juni 2009)

Slavery schrieb:


> Hab noch nen 70ger Tauren Schamane, ist momentan Verstärker, würde aber auch Ele oder Heal skillen. Hab zwar noch nie mit nem Schamanen geheilt, aber das dürfte auch nich das Problem sein.
> 
> Is denn da noch Bedarf?



Platz ist natürlich (: Damit bist du sogar der einzige Verstärker.. hehe

Bei spezifischen Fragen - einfach ab ins Forum.

www.cannibalcooking.de


----------



## Belphega (23. Juni 2009)

Reached LvL 80 q:

Nicht vergessen Jungs, Mittwoch gehts wieder BwL und Mc.
Falls noch jemand mitmachen will - hertransen oder hochleveln.

Wir nehmen noch auf.
Hehe


----------



## Kurta (24. Juni 2009)

Frage mal Allg. wart ihr net mal auf Nathrezim???? oder seid ihr ein komplett anderer haufen??? weil konnte mich mal erinnern das dort so ne Gilde hieß , kann auch nur zufall sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Belphega (25. Juni 2009)

Kurta schrieb:


> Frage mal Allg. wart ihr net mal auf Nathrezim???? oder seid ihr ein komplett anderer haufen??? weil konnte mich mal erinnern das dort so ne Gilde hieß , kann auch nur zufall sein
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Mein Freund und ich warn mal auf Nathrezim, ja ;}
Aber da warn die Mains in der MCCoKg drin. Hehe
War aber alles Pre-BC

Du etwa auch?


----------



## Belphega (29. Juni 2009)

lé push!


----------



## Belphega (2. Juli 2009)

Heute -> erster interner Naxx10er Run.
Gesucht sind momentan:

-Schurken
-Jäger
-Todesritter
-Druiden
-Priester


----------



## Belphega (6. Juli 2009)

Für Naxx25 suchen wir noch:
-Einen Moonkin-Druiden
-Einen Verstärker-Schamanen
-Einen Heilschamanen
-Einen Schattenpriester
-Einen Magier


----------



## Belphega (14. Juli 2009)

und rauf damit (:


----------



## Feltor (22. Juli 2009)

Ich würd mich auch gerne eurer Community anschließen.
Habe die nächsten 9 Wochen frei und deswegen viel Zeit um zu raiden, farmen erkunden usw.
Die Klasse ist mir großteils egal hauptsache kein Priester.

Ich schreib dir In-Game nen Brief wegen Aufnahem und so.


----------



## Senica (1. August 2009)

Hallo Belphega,

Kennst mich noch aus der alten Gilde !!
Kannn man bei euch mal reinschnuppern ^^
Hab einen TK lvl 75 und Hexer lvl 60
Hört sich ja alles sehr interessant an - daher mein Interesse
bin hauptsächlich auf Senica.aw@aon.at erreichbar.

bitte um Antwort  - Danke !

Lg
Senica


----------

